# Audi VAG-COM?



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

My brother and I have this 2004 A6 and we took it to Fine Tuning to get it VAG-Com'd but it didn't work. Anybody know where I can find the info I'll need? Something about binary or something.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi VAG-COM? (CRacer21)*

I'm not sure what you're asking, but my brother has an '04 A6, and Vag-Com works perfectly on his car.


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: Audi VAG-COM? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_I'm not sure what you're asking, but my brother has an '04 A6, and Vag-Com works perfectly on his car.

We mainly wanted to find out what VAG-Com can do for the A6. 
I think it was Ryan at Fine Tuning that had trouble doing anything with it. I have no idea what made it difficult, just that he couldn't do anything for us. 
He did our buddys' MK5 GTI no problem though.


----------



## BostonDriver (Oct 3, 2005)

You can modify codes to operate windows with the remote key fob, change the tranny code to hold 1st longer in tip mode, have the doors lock automatically at 15MPH, turn off the faint honk and flashing lights when arming the alarm, and turn down sensitivity of the interior motion sensor (if so equipped) so the alarm will not go off when your sunroof or windows are cracked.


----------

